# Do barking squirrels spook deer?



## Possum (Dec 24, 2005)

Just wondering   

I hate it when it happens


----------



## Raven (Dec 24, 2005)

Squirells bark at so much I can only assume that deer do not pay much atention. I am sure there are cases when it makes them hinky but most of the time I say they could care less, plus squirells bark at deer alot of the time.


----------



## displacedhntr (Dec 24, 2005)

Usually when I hear a squirel barking I know a deer or some thing else is close by and get ready.  I have seen deer and squirels eating next to each other and the little varmit spooks and runs in the tree and start barking.  The deer are alert for a moment and then go back to what they were doing.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 24, 2005)

A barking squirrel will often give a deer away before you know it's there. I killed a big 8 in Tenn. several years back that was given away by a noisy rodent. He was on the next ridge over. The squirrel started barking and when I found him on the tree I started glassing for what spooked him. The 8 was just slipping along, ignoring the squirrel. I shot him at 375 yards


----------



## JerryC (Dec 24, 2005)

displacedhntr said:
			
		

> Usually when I hear a squirel barking I know a deer or some thing else is close by and get ready.  I have seen deer and squirels eating next to each other and the little varmit spooks and runs in the tree and start barking.  The deer are alert for a moment and then go back to what they were doing.


Same here. Barking squirrels get my attention because it often means a bigger critter is around. Birds can help too. -JerryC


----------



## Lee (Dec 24, 2005)

Yes, this year had a doe come in from behind me.  She knew something wasn't right, and was stomping.  In the thicket a squirrel started barking and she took off.  First time  I had actually seen it happen.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 24, 2005)

That sound drives me crazy sometimes. Not so much if it is for a short time but if a hawk or owl comes in, they bark forever. I think deer are used to it but still go on alert somewhat when they hear it.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 24, 2005)

Like some of the others I have been tipped off to deer by the barking. It does get on your nerves sometimes when it goes on forever.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Dec 24, 2005)

I have to share everyones opinion.  It helps.  I often get the jump on bucks because a squirrel was barking.  I watched a treeline one time, I could only see the tops of trees across a corn field.   The treeline ended near me.  I saw a squirrel fly up a tree and start barking.  I was on the ground and ready when a buck exited the trees and took my arrow.

It a good thing!

MBD


----------



## WSB (Dec 24, 2005)

I think they are use to it, I have had deer around me this year and a squirrel go to barking and they haven't paid any attention to it. I too have had a squirrel go to barking and get to looking and see a deer coming in.


----------



## kevincox (Dec 24, 2005)

Most of the time when I hear squirrels barking a hawk or owl soon flys thru the area. But many times deer show up right after the squirrels let me know something is coming.


----------



## buckeroo (Dec 24, 2005)

I consider a barking squirrel an allie in the woods. They help tell ya when a deer may be just out of site. I can't even start to say how helpful those rascals can be. I have never ever noticed any negative effect on the deer!!


----------



## MoeBirds (Dec 24, 2005)

I thought only a few people knew this tid-bit of info about "squirrells alerting hunters to approaching deer", since most people _I've told _ 'didn't buy it'  , yet here I am with proof   !?

.....clearlly numerous others have figured the little rascals out as what they truly are (sometimes?!) in the deerwoods, "our friends"   !!!



.........till next squirrell season that is  !?


----------



## Bone Collector (Dec 24, 2005)

I usually see deer when the squirrels suddenly begin barking for no apparent reason, after nothing has been going on. In my experience, the deer aren't bothered by the barking when they are coming into the area. However, when the deer are already there and the squirrels begin barking, the deer go on alert. I hate when the squirrels are making noise all day. But when they are quiet all day and suddenly get noisy, I love it. This really puts me on alert.

Darrell


----------



## gabowman (Dec 25, 2005)

I think all wild animals alert to the sounds other critters makes but deer hear squirrels so much that I feel they dont pay too much attention to them as they might other sounds. Squirrels will give your position away for a long time when they get too close to you and spook of your presence. They just wont shut up sometimes it seems. Squirrels will also tell ya when a deer or other animal is headed into the woods they are in too. I've even had squirrels sound off at fallen deer from a bow kill telling me where it fell.


----------



## doe shooter (Dec 25, 2005)

I have watched deer when a squirrel barks. The deer will look in the direction of the squirrel. If there is not other noise, the deer have always gone back to feeding. Also, there are different kinds of squirrel barks, so i am assuming the deer know that too.  A hawk or owl will cause the squirrel to bark louder, quicker and more frequent.  Also, more squirrels will bark at the same time. When a larger animal is moving on the ground. Squirrels bark at it, but at a lower intensity. Deer are like everything else that lives in the woods. The natural or ordinary noises do not cause alarm. It is the unnatural or out of the ordinary noise that will cause alarms.


----------



## Son (Dec 25, 2005)

*Squirrel barking*

Bark and whine means predator bird such as a hawk or owl.
Rapid barking ending soon usually means they were startled but soon identified the source as non threatening.
Rapid barking that continues usually means, dog, coyote, bobcat or person.
But then, treerats aren't too smart and might get their barking wrong sometimes. So when they bark, you look too.


----------



## 7401R (Dec 26, 2005)

Almost every deer that I have ever killed was given away by barking squirrels at some point during their approach to my stand. I think deer generally ignore squirrels because most of the time squirrels are barking at them.

    7


----------



## HT2 (Dec 26, 2005)

*Possum.........*

IMO..........

For the most part "NO"........There may be instances where they do, but as a general rule I don't think so.........

Man, I love hearin' the squirrels barkin'.........Then I get up on my seat and get to concentrating then......


----------



## HuntinTom (Dec 26, 2005)

I was watching 4 or 5 does in a food plot a couple of years ago when a squirrel right beside me started barking like crazy at me -- Sure the deer would be alerted and run out of the plot, I was pretty surprised when the biggest doe actually came walking toward the squirrel -- She was on alert, but she was not looking up toward me - She walked almost right under my stand and was looking out behind me to see what the squirrel might be barking at -- The rest of the does soon followed her, and in a minute or two they all resumed their feeding as if nothing was going on...


----------



## Bucky T (Dec 26, 2005)

I've never seen a deer spook from a squirrel barking.  They don't even look up.

Here's how I see it.  The woods are a deer's home.  There are noises in the woods that are common place to a deer.  Noises they hear every day.  Kind of like your home.  You know what's natural and what's unnatural.

A squirrel barking is just another familar noise a deer has been hearing it's whole life.

Noises like your gun or bow clanking into your climber aren't very natural.

Back when I used to smoke (I quit about 7 months ago), I'd pack my cigarettes in the stand.  I'd mimic a woodpecker pecking on a tree.  Sometimes if I'm walking and I crack a limb, I'll stop and start kicking around in the leaves and try to sound like a Towhee or a thrush rooting around in the leaves.  

I haven't a clue if this works or not, but it may put a deer at ease thinking it's something they hear all the time and know it's a natural noise in their enviroment.

Tommy


----------



## Hawken2222 (Dec 27, 2005)

I agrre with those who say a squirrel will can alert you to a deer's presence.  I do not think a squirrel barking will spook deer most of the time.


----------



## DDD (Dec 27, 2005)

The grey barkers seem to help.  Alot of times they tell on other wildlife, and yes they will tell on you too, but I don't think the deer pay them any attention.  

Now, turkeys on the other hand, the deer use them like we use a t.v., to watch.  I have been watching deer and turkeys on the same food plot before, I moved just a little, the turkeys busted me and the deer didn't know I was anywhere around but because the turkeys spooked, so did they.


----------

